#ubuntu-ph 2011-10-17
<zeroseven0183> Good evening
<archieval> May alam ba kayong tv tuner na available locally, at working sa linux?
<AmZla> :D
#ubuntu-ph 2011-10-19
<zeroseven0183> Good morning
<Jucato> moin
<kidsodateless> early morn, i'm sleepy.
<zeroseven0183> Sarap mag sick leave ng healthy hehehe
<zeroseven0183> :-)
<Jucato> nyak ahahah
<Jucato> parang estudyanteng gustong umabsent
<zeroseven0183> Relax na relax
<zeroseven0183> hehehe
<zeroseven0183> Jucato, pinaguusapan ka sa Google+ hehehe
<Jucato> oo nga ...
<zeroseven0183> Hindi ako kasama doon ha hehehe
<Jucato> kunyari
#ubuntu-ph 2011-10-20
<zakame> hi hi
<AmZla> :)
<Terminus> (=
<craeden> hello
<craeden> anyone here/
<craeden> asd
<craeden> as
<craeden> da
<craeden> s
<craeden> d
<craeden> a
<craeden> s
<craeden> d
<craeden> a
<craeden> tao po..
<craeden> hello
#ubuntu-ph 2011-10-21
<kidsodateless> good morning everyone!
#ubuntu-ph 2011-10-23
 * VerdeNube greetings!
#ubuntu-ph 2012-10-15
<PilGrim4> hi there!
<[sc0field]> :D
 * [sc0field] giggles~
#ubuntu-ph 2012-10-16
<onats> anyone using openstack here?
#ubuntu-ph 2012-10-21
<strong> ahemz
<strong> good evening folks! :)
#ubuntu-ph 2013-10-15
<nhaz>  hi
<nhaz>  pede po magtanong
#ubuntu-ph 2013-10-20
<Samhain13> kailan ang release party?
#ubuntu-ph 2016-10-19
<techmagus> Be safe everyone. Super typhoon.
